# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  کسی میدونه جه جوری میشه اپلیکیشن خودمون را در ویندوز استور بفروشیم؟

## mahdad sepah

سلام دوستان
کسی میدونه جه جوری میشه اپلیکیشن خودمون را در ویندوز استور بفروشیم؟
چه شرایطی داره؟ایا اصن میشه این کار را کرد؟نحوه پرداخت پول به چه صورت است؟

----------


## saied_hacker

تو ایران که نمیشه کلا تحریمه... نه میشه برنامه فرستاد نه میشه پول گرفت

------------
قدیم ترا یه راهی بود که میشد با اکانت لایو و داشتن کوپن dream spark اکانت دولوپر ساخت تو استور ولی الان جلوشو گرفتن.

تنها راه باقی مانده داشتن مستر کارت هست + 99 دلار که بریزی به حساب ماکروسافت ( با ip امریکا ). برای دریافت پولشم بعضی صرافی ها هستن که پول رو از کارت میگیرن و براتون نقد میکنن و درصد خودشونو می گیرن.
(برای گرفتن مستر کارت هم میتونی سرچ کنی شرکت های زیادی هستن)

----------


## sab2020

کسی در مورد تبلیغات درون برنامه در ویندوزفون اطلاعاتی نداره ؟ مثل سایت عدد(adad.ir) برای اندروید .

----------


## saied_hacker

در حال حاظر هیچ کدوم از سایت های ایرانی از وین فون پشتیبانی نمیکنن اما ادنتونرک میدونم برنامه هایی داره برای اینده...

----------

